# 19mm Straps



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I've just taken delivery of a lovely 1971 Seiko 6139-6012 and would like to put a strap on it.

It has 19mm lugs and this does not seem to be a particularly common size these days!!

Here's a pic (from the seller):










I'm thinking a rally-style strap would look good, maybe in a colour to set off that gorgeous gold/bronze coloured dial.

Question is, where can I get hold of one or do I get a 20mm and chop it to fit?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A 20mm should squeeze on ok without looking too pinched,

Decent 19mm straps are few and far between


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Guy,

I've got a virtual mirror image version of your 6139 with black dial and bronze tachy ring, (crap photo below), and have exactly the same problem. Will be interested to see what you decide on - a 19mm black Rally with gold/bronze stitching remains a grail for me.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

grey said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> I've got a virtual mirror image version of your 6139 with black dial and bronze tachy ring, (crap photo below), and have exactly the same problem. Will be interested to see what you decide on - a 19mm black Rally with gold/bronze stitching remains a grail for me.
> 
> ...


How weird is that?!! I agree - that combo strap would be perfect.

Jase, I was thinking about that - what's a millimetre between friends eh?!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy stocks Omega straps -not cheap, but they do odd sizes (17mm, 19mm etc.)

-- Tim


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

OK, got a couple of 20mm rally straps on the way, so will let you know how I get on!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this seller on eb** has some 19mm 140079640118


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Guy

20mm will fit easily and won't look pinched. Here's my Seiko Sportsmatic with a 19mm lug width and a 20mm Rallye style strap.



















Good looking 6139 BTW I think a brown strap would compliment that dail very well. Hope this helps.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Guy
> 
> 20mm will fit easily and won't look pinched. Here's my Seiko Sportsmatic with a 19mm lug width and a 20mm Rallye style strap.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,

I got a 20mm Rally to fit in the end, though it needed a little trimming. I tried the brown and black, but in the end the black just looked perfect so I went with that.

I'll get some pics done when I can.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Here it is (although belatedly!)



















Since my last post I now have two more 19mm watches!!!







PRS-5 (on a 20mm brown Hirsch Liberty) and 1972 Rolex Precision (on a 78350 bracelet). Looks like 19mm will be my strap focus for a little while then!!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Here it is (although belatedly!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guy (& Gary)

Double weird!









I have just come in from photographing (badly as ever) my 'mirror image' 6139, with a view to posting it on the Saturday Watch thread tomorrow and asking for strap suggestions again.

Currently on an RLT carbon 20mm (a trade with Mr Teatime), but was thinking of a Liberty or a Condor Elite. The Rallye that Gary (Agent Orange) showed on his superb Sportsmatic looks great on brown and terrific in black on your 6139. However I think black on my 6139, which has a less elegant dial than yours would be overkill. So thanks both for the pics.

Graham

6139 6012


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Try again with pic!










ps the shirt is not a lot younger than the watch (opening of Milletts Witney 1982 I think) thinks...

a nicer name than Grey - 'Man at Milletts' - mmmmmm!


----------

